# I'm bitchin', great hair, the boys all like to stare



## Beauty Marked (Jan 5, 2006)

[ I KNEW THE TITLE WOULD CATCH UR EYE ]
ANYWAYS ... I FOUND OUT ABOUT THIS SITE THROUGH MYSPACE
I ALWAYS LOOK AT THE TUTORIALS 
LAST NIGHT I WANTED TO SEE THE EOTDs AND FOTDs BUT I HAD TO REGISTER TO SEE IT 
SO I SAID SURE WHY NOT...
NOW I HAVE SOMEWHERE ELSE TO UPLOAD MY PICS















 :twisted:


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## user4 (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 5, 2006)

aww i feel the love.... thanks


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra, your title sounded a bit like a Peaches song! Gotta love her!


----------



## user3 (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Welcome to Specktra, your title sounded a bit like a Peaches song! Gotta love her!_

 
ha ha its from the movie BRING IT ON


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 7, 2006)

woohoo freekin love that movie "Im wanted im hot im everything your not!" Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 8, 2006)

thanks


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 9, 2006)

hello and welcome! Looking forward to seeing your FOTD pics!


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 10, 2006)

u betcha... i will be posting them up...i just really havent had time i posted an eotd b4 on myspace....but im a fotd virgin... im scared of getting attacked on how bad it is


----------



## user2 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi, bonjour, hallo, hola, ciao Beauty Marked and welcome to Specktra!






I'm sure you'll have as much fun here as we have everyday!

^x^
Linda

P.S. You look a lot like Shakira in the pic!


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi! Welcome to Specktra! It's great to have you with us!


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 11, 2006)

:loveya:


----------

